# umbilical hernia repair



## sherryo35 (Aug 2, 2007)

Does anyone bill umbilical hernia repairs 49585 w/ cholecystectomy 47562.
Our doctors do these a good bit. The codes don't edit out, but the payors don't want to pay the 49585.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Aug 8, 2007)

*umbilical hernia*

this per CCI:
If a hernia repair is performed at the site of an incision for an open abdominal procedure, the hernia repair is not separately reportable.  The hernia repair is separately reportable if it is performed at a site other than the incision and is medically reasonable and necessary.  An incidental hernia repair is not medically reasonable and necessary and should not be reported separately.

Hope this helps. 

Monika


----------



## shellott (Aug 27, 2007)

Have you ever code a umbillica Hernia repair with a repair of the Diastatis Rectum?  If so how did you record the Diastatis Rectum repair?


----------

